# Foster kitten va"Nilla"



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I think Nilla is just so cute with her creamy coat and tabby tail! She is one of 5 five week old kittens I took last month.

View attachment 63586


View attachment 63594


View attachment 63602


View attachment 63610


View attachment 63618


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

OMG Nilla is sooo adorable!! You are so bad Marcia, making all of us want these kittens! Lol


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

She really is adorable.  Love how big and pointy her ears are in that first pic!

I don't think I've ever seen a kitty with her coloring before - do you think her coat will stay pale or get darker to catch up with her tail?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I have no idea spirite?? Why not adopt her and find out?! You are short drive away! =D


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo cute!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Hiya Nilla! Whatcha see? Wow even the inside of her ears look creamy!


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

I wish I could adopt her! So cute!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

The thing I noticed is, you can definitely make out the "M" on her forehead! 
I have a hunch, She's going to develop into a little beauty!! 
Sharon


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Awe what a gorgeous baby! Lynx point? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Marcia said:


> I have no idea spirite?? Why not adopt her and find out?! You are short drive away! =D


You know how people talk about how great it would be to be rich and what they'd do with the money? I told my closest friend, who has 2 cats, that the only reason I'd like to be wealthy is so that I could open a huge cat sanctuary that would never turn away any kitty, and where they'd all be welcome to stay as long as they wanted. I could pay decent salaries to the people who cared for the kitties, have natural but enclosed habitats, no cages, and separate facilities for kitties with special medical needs or conditions. 

My friend looked at me like I'd lost my mind, so I never mentioned it again, but I know everyone here would understand. 

Alas, that scenario not having materialized, no more kitties for me right now! But I'll be rooting for Nilla and hoping she gets a great forever home!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

If only you lived closer...Nilla looks like a perfect, well-behaved, quiet love-kitty!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hmmm...Carrie, maybe you and Marcia could split shipping costs...AND get Nilla shipped to you!!
Sharon


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I agree I think she will be stunning. She is one of my "flavors". The litter of 4 is vaNILLA, Choca (chocolate color coat, very unusual), Licorice (black of course) and Tang (orange). A dilute calico joined the group a week later, found near a highway - she is just a hair smaller so I named her neoPOLLYtan, Polly for short. I'm such a lame photographer and the lighting in the room is bad but I'll get pics of them when their eyes clear up and this URI passes.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm betting people will fight over this cutie pie. She is just gorgeous. I love how you named them flavors, that is too cute. I knew someone once who fostered a litter of three and named them Jack, Chrissy and Janet, from Threes Company, lol. I also know someone who has three dogs named after my three sons, chip, ernie and.....I can't remember the third, LOL!!!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Such a pretty girl. I love the white.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Nilla is adorable!:luv


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

sighs.....yes she IS a BEAUTY!!!


----------



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

She is adorable. I've never seen a kitten with that colouring.


----------

